# The Ultimate Mod



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wanted to post a pic of the ultimate outbacker mod. RCCL actually has to take credit for this one. He found it and took a picture.










I wonder what the inside looks like????









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice room
But how long would it take to take it down









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow! I was thinking of adding an awning enclosure, but that may be a little too time consuming for the road!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I would have moved the front wall so that I could get at the front pass through. Seems silly to loose that storage for an inch of wall space.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Randy,

How's that for a screen room?









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think I would have to upgrade to a 3/4 ton Suburban. And of course you have to get those pesky "WIDE LOAD" signs.................Seems like alot of work!

I think that the 27 is big enough for us!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Looks like Keystone has added a Park Model to it's line


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I like that, I wonder if a set of axels can be retrofitted and a tounge so it could be pulled as a double? kirk


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Hey, Randy,
> 
> How's that for a screen room?
> 
> ...


Ha! That's not a screen room...that's an addition!

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Holy Add-A-Room Batman and here I thought I had a tough time backing my Outback on the side of my house. I wonder what they do if they ever take off! Great photo, hope you added to the gallery!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice. Looks like a 28BHS too







Hmmm. Wonder if I have enough room outside


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Is that the screenroom for $250???

I'll take it!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Is that the screenroom for $250???
> 
> I'll take it!
> [snapback]42266[/snapback]​


 Where is this model home located .............








It looks like a retiree came up with this mod.








Is he a member?








Does he or she Know about Outbackers site?








Or how his mod is making history








jan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Is that the screenroom for $250???
> 
> I'll take it!
> [snapback]42266[/snapback]​


HA! 'fraid not.

Randy


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

now thats what i call









darrel


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

............









THAT IS WAY TOO COOL!!!

Isn't that called a "lanai" in Florida?!

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nobody has commented on the TV parked in front of it!!! I wonder if its got a pair of 6 volt or 12 volt batteries!!!

Also do you think the shed in the back is bumper or frame mounted??


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

NO WAY! This can't be what it looks like, can it? WHY? It was all done in photo shop. I don't believe it! Woah. Well, I guess the kids could stop complaining about not having enough room!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It's more like an OutSide vs. and Outback....


----------

